# Moderatorinnen wechsel und Zugang beim mdr



## kayhoenig (13 Jan. 2014)

Anja Koebel und Kamilla Senjo verstärken ab Februar die Moderatorenteams von 'MDR um vier' und 'MDR um 2'. Anja wechselt zu 'MDR um 4', Kamilla zu 'MDR um 2'. Dafür verabschiedet sich Andreas Fritsch von Mikro und Kamera - und übernimmt für beide Sendungen die Redaktionsleitung.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Jan. 2014)

Also an Frauen mangelt es beim MDR eh nicht. Zeit für eine Männerquote?!


----------



## Padderson (14 Jan. 2014)

soll mir recht sein
:thx:für die Info


----------



## BEDDE (16 Jan. 2014)

Das nenn ich doch mal `ne gute Nachricht:thumbup::thx:


----------

